# super bowl



## Lyanz (Jan 6, 2009)

Cards covered the spread so I'm happy!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

I would have rather seen the Cards win. But at least it wasn't a blow out. Horrible officiating.


----------



## coxva (Sep 21, 2007)

Great game close and down to the wire. We have been spoiled with the super bowls the past couple of years. That Giants New England one and now this. 6 titles for the Steeler, wow. I did feel bad for AZ, but I think the better team won.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I didn't watch except for the 4th. I sure didn't miss anything.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

I really wanted the Cardinals to win.
How did the Steeler's defense return the interception for 100 yards?:angry:
Why didnt they review the very last play? I dont think it was a fumble. It was a good game though. I wish they would of gotten it to Fitzgerald more and especially in the first half when he didnt have a ctach


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

STEELERS RULE!!!!!! No. 6


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> I really wanted the Cardinals to win.
> How did the Steeler's defense return the interception for 100 yards?:angry:
> Why didnt they review the very last play? I dont think it was a fumble. It was a good game though. I wish they would of gotten it to Fitzgerald more and especially in the first half when he didnt have a ctach



They did review it.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i think the better team won and you can't expect a team that has never been to a super bowl before come out with a win.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

beararcher72 said:


> STEELERS RULE!!!!!! No. 6


 Steelers SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think the Cardinals did win. The last Steeler touchdown i think he had one foot down. Then the "fumble" at the end was easy to see that it was a pass attempt. ******ED Reffs.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

The last play was a catch and it was a good touchdown. The interception and 100 runback killed them along with all the penalty yards


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Evinrude said:


> Steelers SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I think the Cardinals did win. The last Steeler touchdown i think he had one foot down. Then the "fumble" at the end was easy to see that it was a pass attempt. ******ED Reffs.


No man, definatly a catch!!! And no again, his arm was not going forward it was going back!!! and no, I'm not a Steerlers fan, I like the Saints. Did anyone see LT #69, I think he was called for holding 3 times!!!


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> No man, definatly a catch!!! And no again, his arm was not going forward it was going back!!! and no, I'm not a Steerlers fan, I like the Saints. Did anyone see LT #69, I think he was called for holding 3 times!!!


He was getting his butt whooped


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> He was getting his butt whooped


getting his butt whooped is an understatement. he was getting demoralized!!!


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

Holmes definately had two feet in the pass for the TD, but the debate with Warner was that his arm was first hit as it was still going back, however, it appeared that he still had control of the ball as his arm was moving forward. I'm not sure how they rule that, but I thought it was a debateable call. I wanted the Cards to win. I love Warner and Fitzgerald is sweet too.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Deer_Slayer2010 said:


> Holmes definately had two feet in the pass for the TD, but the debate with Warner was that his arm was first hit as it was still going back, however, it appeared that he still had control of the ball as his arm was moving forward. I'm not sure how they rule that, but I thought it was a debateable call. I wanted the Cards to win. I love Warner and Fitzgerald is sweet too.


Me too, Warner and Fitz are some of my favorite players


----------



## Cyrille (Nov 30, 2008)

gunner77 said:


> i think the better team won and you can't expect a team that has never been to a super bowl before come out with a win.



Oh! What about the '69-70 New York Jets win over the Baltimore Colts?
Remember Broadway Joe Namith?


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

I think that the steelers paid the refs


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Im from PA and its ALLLLLLLL ABOUT PITTSBURG!!!! Now we got one for the OTHER thumb!!


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Deer_Slayer2010 said:


> Holmes definately had two feet in the pass for the TD, but the debate with Warner was that his arm was first hit as it was still going back, however, it appeared that he still had control of the ball as his arm was moving forward. I'm not sure how they rule that, but I thought it was a debateable call. I wanted the Cards to win. I love Warner and Fitzgerald is sweet too.


His arm went forward after the ball was hit. if I was him I would have just through it out and stop the clock.


----------



## bowhunter236 (Jan 23, 2009)

ok steelers suck. they get more calls for them than any team in the nfl. and no the better team didnt win. the cardinals were better but they had some calls that were pretty lame


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

I believe the cards would have won if it wasnt for those bad calls i mean the ref was very bad hope this is his last year.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

The cardinals were NOT playing smart football. thats why they lost


----------

